# Medicare/Health insurance question?



## JoeClark (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello,

I apologize if this is not the right forum; did not know where else to post it. 

My mother - 74 years old - just got her green card and is in USA permanently now. 
Insurance folks are asking about $1350/month for a person of her age and that I cannot afford.
Medicare will be available after 5 years of green card (not before). 
What options do I have? Is there nothing cheaper possible? .I also checked Health Insurance Video to know which is best but got more confused.And I'm unsure how well these solutions work on those platforms. Any thoughts?

Any help will be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

